# The Rose oops



## TheCanonMan (Sep 8, 2005)

Every year my little sister gets a thing of roses for her birthday well I took the pic this yes I did not dubble EXP. or any thing like that to be honist I dont know what happend but I do like it


----------



## Crazy (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks like you zoomed during the exposure timeframe (guessing?)


----------



## TheCanonMan (Sep 12, 2005)

my cam is old school it has no auto zoom lol so i did not tuch it i dont know what happend


----------



## dannygirl (Sep 16, 2005)

Was there something wrong with the flash.  I think the picture looks beautiful. Anyways at least you get a boquet of flowers every day.


----------



## TheCanonMan (Sep 16, 2005)

hehe idont ever use a flash on mine rember the ae-1s had a remove flash so i never use it lolso i dont know what happend at 1st i was thinking it was a dubble exp but if youl ook at the pic you can almost see 3 pics in there


----------



## Haygood (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, I really like that to. It amazes me what or how pictures can turn out when something like that happens.


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 24, 2005)

Thats very cool and intersting picture.  I really have no clue how that happend.  Maybe, if that table was glass, there was some kind of weird reflection that happend?


----------



## ImmigrantPhoto (Oct 1, 2005)

Isn't it just a reflection in the window?


----------



## TheCanonMan (Oct 1, 2005)

i was on the inside of te house and the window cover was down if you look at the neg. up close you will see that there are 2 shots on the same image


----------



## Bettybooty (Oct 7, 2005)

If you tried to do that in Photoshop it would take hours, LOL  I think it looks great.


----------

